#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Аудио лекции mp3 ЕС Далай Ламы XIV и Геше Джампа Тинлея

## Sherap pavel

Аудио лекции ЕС Далай Ламы XIV:

1. Комментарий на текст Шантидевы "Бодхичарьяаватара" и текст Далай-ламы III Гьялвы Сонам Гьяцо "Ламрим – чистое золото": 
http://www.lojong.ru/audio_HH_Dalai_Lama.html 

2. Комментарии на главу 9 текста Шантидевы "Бодхичарья-аватара"
"37 Практик Бодхисаттвы" Тогмея Зангпо, главы 18, 22, 24 & 26 текста Нагарджуны "Мудрость Срединного Пути":
http://buddha.ru/audio_lect.php?curr...lai_Lama&res=1


Аудио лекции Дост. Геше Джампа Тинлея:

1. Комментарий к Учению "Лоджонг" (2002-2003гг.):
http://buddha.ru/audio_lect.php?current_dir=Lojong


2. Комментарий к Сутре Сердца Праджняпарамиты (2006г.):
http://buddha.ru/audio_lect.php?curr...art_Sutra_2006

на сайтах есть и другие аудио лекции Учителей (в mp3)

----------


## Homer

Друзья, скажите, куда делись лекции с сайта buddha.ru (и можно ли их откуда-нибудь скачать), а так же что происходит с lojong.ru, который требует ввести логин и пароль?

----------


## Ондрий

> Аудио лекции ЕС Далай Ламы XIV:
> 
> 1. Комментарий на текст Шантидевы "Бодхичарьяаватара" и текст Далай-ламы III Гьялвы Сонам Гьяцо "Ламрим – чистое золото": 
> http://www.lojong.ru/audio_HH_Dalai_Lama.html


запаролено  :Frown:

----------


## Helgy

Уважаемый Homer, аудиозаписи убрали с сайта "будда.ру" по просьбе Геше-Ла.

Геше-Ла обратил наше внимание на то, что аудиозаписи лекций не должны быть доступны "очень легко"... На прошедшем в Гремячинске ретрите Учитель сказал приблизительно следующее (прошу прощения, если искажу смысл): "...Недопустимы ситуации, когда кто-то, легко найдя где-то лекции, надев наушники и держа в одной руке ёмкость с пивом, в другой сигарету, закинув ноги на стол, "слушает" Дхарму...."

Естественно, никто не хочет совсем закрыть доступ к аудиозаписям лекций Дост. Геше Джампа Тинлея! Обсуждается механизм предоставления доступа.

----------


## Homer

> запаролено


Ага, косячог.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> На прошедшем в Гремячинске ретрите Учитель сказал приблизительно следующее (прошу прощения, если искажу смысл): "...Недопустимы ситуации, когда кто-то, легко найдя где-то лекции, надев наушники и держа в одной руке ёмкость с пивом, в другой сигарету, закинув ноги на стол, "слушает" Дхарму...."
> 
> Естественно, никто не хочет совсем закрыть доступ к аудиозаписям лекций Дост. Геше Джампа Тинлея! Обсуждается механизм предоставления доступа.


Могу поручится за Гомера. Он очень приличный и достойный молодой человек (знаком лично) и никогда не станет слушать Дхарму "надев наушники и держа в одной руке банку пива, а в другой сигарету, закинув ноги на стол". Прошу предоставить ему доступ.

----------


## Helgy

Уважаемый Дима Чабсунчин!

Очень приятно, когда кто-то может поручиться за другого. Возможно, это может быть один из методов в механизме принятия решения о предоставлении доступа к аудиоархиву.

Прошу прощения, укажу ещё раз на то, что пока обсуждается сам механизм предоставления доступа.

Аудиозаписи нужны так срочно? Они же были доступны весьма продолжительное время! Или принципиально срочно получить статус разрешённого доступа? (шучу, типа)  :Smilie:

----------


## Homer

Хе-хе, спасибо, Дима! Действительно, я не курю, дома не пью, и нет рядом стола, чтобы закинуть ноги  :Smilie: ).

Helgy, аудиозаписи нужны не срочно, так что я потерплю (естественно, это при том случае, что я вообще получу к ним доступ  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Ондрий

> ... Учитель сказал приблизительно следующее (прошу прощения, если искажу смысл): "...Недопустимы ситуации, когда кто-то, легко найдя где-то лекции, надев наушники и держа в одной руке ёмкость с пивом, в другой сигарету, закинув ноги на стол, "слушает" Дхарму...."


так чтоже делать-то? Пароль подхачить? У нас за это статья вообще то  :Wink: 

Вспоминается аналогичный случай - лет эдак 6-7 назад присылает друг по почте книги по Дхарме.. Завернул в 10 слоев бумаги, обильно перебинтовывая каждый слой скотчем..  В общем нужно было мин 30 чтобы аккуратно все раскрыть, не повредив книги. А в конце записочка - "Дхарма не должна доставаться легко"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sherap pavel

> Уважаемый Homer, аудиозаписи убрали с сайта "будда.ру" по просьбе Геше-Ла.
> 
> Геше-Ла обратил наше внимание на то, что аудиозаписи лекций не должны быть доступны "очень легко"... На прошедшем в Гремячинске ретрите Учитель сказал приблизительно следующее (прошу прощения, если искажу смысл): "...Недопустимы ситуации, когда кто-то, легко найдя где-то лекции, надев наушники и держа в одной руке ёмкость с пивом, в другой сигарету, закинув ноги на стол, "слушает" Дхарму...."
> 
> Естественно, никто не хочет совсем закрыть доступ к аудиозаписям лекций Дост. Геше Джампа Тинлея! Обсуждается механизм предоставления доступа.


Сайт www.lojong.ru  временно закрыт.

----------

